# Raymarine A65 chartplotter



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a older Garmin map162 on my 25' Grady and that unit is slow in response time and I'm looking at a Raymarine A65 to replace it. I would appreciate any input on that model from someone in the know! I've never own any raymarine products, I know their good just want so input, please! :bowdown


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a A70D on my 18ft Grady CC and love it. Only wish I had a bigger screen for these old eyes. 



If you got the bucks, look at the E80 or E120. Might find a deal since they just introduced the E80 and E120 widescreens. 



You can get the old C120 system pack online at defender marine for $1725 counting the $350 Raymarine rebate. Which is less than I paid for my A70D in December. That'll give you GPS and FishFinder, but they'll give you a free SR50 Sirius Weather Receiver. Personally I'm not interested in Sirius Weather since the monthly charge is $40, and I can check the weather channel and keep an eye on the horizon. If I was a blue water guy I might feel different.



Raymarine user interface is simple, which is appreciated when your busy at the helm.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, there are so many different model on the market and updates it gets confusing I have a lowrance LCx 18cI use ase my fishfinder and the Garmin 162 for navigationand that garmin is sooo slow it drives me crazy sometimes. It will hang up on direction for a few seconds and then jump around and be back on course .I know its old and needs to be updated might help it that can be done, I don't know :banghead


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

the reason raymarine discontinued the a60 and a65 was because they didn't make them waas enable and they were a little less accurate than other gps's.they replaced them with the a50 and a70 which look to be great units for the money. i did alot of research on them buy ended up buying a garmin mostly because i've been using it forever on another boat


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Bombtosser I found the A65 at 399.99 and had a feeling there was a reason for the close-out.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I was told they did not come WAAS enambled but you could order a new component that made them WAAS enabled for a couple of hundred dollars. I have used the a series for a couple of years and had no inaccuracy problems.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

well now, 400 dollars changes everything, if i were still lookin i'd snatch it up quick.when i looked at the a65 it was 1000 after rebates . i thought it was a little high. i think its got the 6 or 7 inch screen right? if it were me i'd go buy it. waas aint that important for a third or less of what the msrp is. where did you find it for 400 bucks at?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

another thing, if you compare the a65 with garmin compareable the 545, you get a lot larger screen and digital sonar for almost half the price.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an A65 with upgraded transduser and antena and love it. Just kind of hard to put numbers in it.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

ray marine sells a key pad for entering numbers it works through the sea talk feature they have its less than 100. i think we paid around 60. we have two c80s and love them and have never had a prob and they are 3 ys old


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a raymarine ds 500 , love the digital technology ,but went with garmin 540 chartplotter ,easy to use. also my eyes are not what they used to be:doh and I belive you need at least 10" screen if you go with a combo.:usaflag:clap


----------



## Longtooth (Oct 2, 2008)

I installed the A60 in February. I have only had it out once so far, but really like it. I use it mostly for the fish finder, since I have a old Garmin chart plotter. Nice to have a back up GPS, but wanted the digital technology, and color display for the fish finder. Both the A60, and A65 have been discontinued by Raymarine. They are getting hard to find, good luck.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> the Garmin 162 for navigation and that garmin is sooo slow it drives me crazy sometimes. It will hang up on direction for a few seconds and then jump around and be back on course .I know its old and needs to be updated might help it that can be done, I don't know




What addition software is in it?



Software updates should be kept current to get the best performance.



I'd keep that Garmin over a Raymarine unit. Latest Ver. 3.70



https://buy.garmin.com/shop/store/downloadsUpdates.jsp?product=010-00191-00&cID=168&pID=126


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It has never been updated and I don't have the interface cable,I 'll try to locate one and give it a try. Thanks Alan


----------

